
Teleoperable Autonomous Vehicles with Nvidia - bharatkhatri14
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95nphvtVf34&feature=youtu.be&t=2h16m37s
======
bharatkhatri14
Remember Shuri remotely driving a car from Wakanda. Well looks like Wakanda
isn't that futuristic because Nvidia took it too seriously. It's called
Holodeck: [https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/design-
visualization/technologi...](https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/design-
visualization/technologies/holodeck/)

